# Stanous Chloride



## JBo (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi guys,

So I put 10g of tin shots into 50mL of 31.45% HCl in order to make stanous chloride, but it's been well over 48 hours and the tin shots look like they haven't dissolved at all. I even tried putting the mixture over a candle to heat it up, but I got no results. But the mixture is still bubbling. 

I even separated the time shots from the HCl and sighed the tin shots to see if anything was dissolved and they still weighed 10g. 

Any suggestions how to properly make stanous with tin shots and HCl? I don't have any stanous crystals.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 15, 2018)

Search for stannous in the search box.


----------



## JBo (Jun 15, 2018)

jimdoc said:


> Search for stannous in the search box.



I did. I'm doing exactly what they said on the feed but it's not working.


----------



## galenrog (Jun 15, 2018)

How do you know it is tin?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 15, 2018)

JBo, it takes a long time for the tin to completely dissolve. Once you see some bubbles, the reaction has started. It can take days to weeks for it to all dissolve, if it does at all. Leave it alone for a day or two, then test it against a solution known to contain gold. It should be just fine.

Dave


----------



## Geo (Jun 15, 2018)

Here is my video on making stannous chloride.

https://youtu.be/659G75Kc3F0


----------



## JBo (Jun 15, 2018)

galenrog said:


> How do you know it is tin?



The label says Tin shots. I bought around 50g of it from United Nuclear.


----------



## nickvc (Jun 16, 2018)

If you want a faster dissolution then flatten the shot as thin as you can and heat your Hcl.


----------



## anachronism (Jun 17, 2018)

Tin solder + HCl, pewter + HCl - both work in 10 minutes and it's useable. Didn't we have a stannous thread stickied somewhere?


----------

